
I gave control of my Robinhood account to an AI for a week - rillweed
https://medium.com/@tomgrek/heres-what-happened-when-i-gave-control-of-my-robinhood-account-to-an-ai-for-a-week-3309d62567c4
======
Ambele
_" Note that I am trading about $1000. Losing it all will not kill me, though
it would be mildly annoying since that’s my current sum total of retirement
funds."_

There are some things this author should be optimizing for in life and
investment returns are certainly not yet one of them. Hopefully this article
allows the author to get an AI/ML career so he can build more equity!

Three things I've learned in investing and finance is that 1) knowing one's
age versus their equity value gives you a pretty good idea of their investment
skill, 2) bad ideas are louder and more seductive than good ideas, and 3) paid
advice is usually the only consistently good source of advice.

